# 10x10 shop



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello, well to start off I work in a corner of a very packed garage. Room isn't really there (12 foot by 5 foot out) and my father is flipping out about the dust. I want to build a 10×10 shed and run power to it. 100 square feet is the limit without having to get permits and whatnot around here. I plan on having my table saw a bandsaw router table planner chop saw and a DC unit in there. I can roll out my table saw. I was going to make a gambrel roof and use the ceiling joists for storing longer lumber. On one wall, I plan on making a bench for the chop saw 2 foot out and using the bottom of the bench for storage. then on the other wall for my workbench, 5 and a half foot long and about 32 inches deep. Then for the router table and the planner I was planning on making a cart with the router table on top and the planner on the bottom and putting wheels on it to move it around. I was going to line those two up on two walls to make a L shape. Its hard to describe but if needed I can make a Sketchup drawing of it. Then on the other wall across from the chopsaw station I was going to have the band saw and DC unit.

Now I'm just looking for idea on how to create more room without actually making the shed any larger. I was thinking about making a deck on the front of it to move out tools with ease and making a little box for the DC unit outside of the shed. Any tips would be great. Even pictures of smaller shops would be very helpful.


----------



## ahock (Apr 19, 2009)

If you mount the DC outside then you don't need to have it filtered, just catch the debris; and you gain that space… If possible I would mount as many tabletop tools such as the planer on a 2'x2' piece of 3/4" ply and have a spot on a bench where you can sit it and clamp it down. Then have a place on a wall with two 2×4's sticking out that you can sit it on for storage. Then you can have space for 5 machines like that one on top of the other, and pull them out as needed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tell the ol' man too kool it!! You'll never be able to move out if you don't get your career up and running)


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

i would definitely put your dc out side have you thought of mounting your router on your table saw extension wing this would be a huge space saver. with 10' by 10' if you do this right you may never have to move you TS for a very long time i used my TS and the out feed as the primary work surface in my shop hope this helps.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

check out howard ruttans site http://www.inthewoodshop.org/index.shtml

he has a small shop as well, and he seems to be able to churn things out.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

can you have a porch ?
maybe with a roof .
then you can wheel tools and have a fold down bench .
you could call it a carport .
i feel for you , been there too !
keep on pluging , maybe you can find someplace to rent ,
like someone elses space they don't use much.
put an add in the papers , for a barn or storage shed .


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

ahock- You mean sorta like a bookshelf?

TopamaxSurvivor- "Tough Love" 

doyoulikegumwood- My table saw is a "job site saw" Nothing really heavy duty and it has wheels so I can roll it around with ease.

patron- I plan on adding a porch and wheeling out my table saw and whatnot. Not to sure about a roof over it yet.


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

I had these two layout plans, what do you guys think?

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/zerologic/shoplayout2.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/zerologic/shoplayout.jpg


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I'd put the workbench and router table against the wall opposite to the chop saw, that would give you the full 10' length for you to rip on your tablesaw or resaw or using your router, and you don't have to open the shed door for long pieces as much.
One thing to note if you put the DC outside, if you heat your shop in winter the dc will waste a lot of heat


----------

